# turn over rate, skimmer q?



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

2 questions... what would be a good turnover rate for a 46 gallon? per hour?
looking at return pumps and im kinda lost, trying to find an over flow box, and id really like to know a good rate, so i know how much water the box needs to take. i plan on a reef tank. but nothing too complicated. polyps, maybe some easy corals and such. 


question 2... in a sump/fuge. would it be better to have the skimmer before or after the fuge? im about to start building it, and im making a chamber for the skimmer alone. but im not sure if i should put it before or after the fuge. ive seen them both ways. and im wondering the pros and cons of each??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

300 gph should be plenty. Others may quibble over it, and I can see their points, but a ~7X turnover does a good job without overkill.

As for the skimmer placement, I don't think it really matters. So much water will go right past the skimmer anyway that it won't have any noteworthy impact either way based on location.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thanks again.


----------



## Phiberop840 (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a CPR50 and a Mag 5 for return on my 40 gallon and it does fine. As far as the skimmer not sure. I would have to guess before, someone will chime in im sure. 

Mike


----------

